# lawn tractor mounted snow blower ??? Thoughts???



## rfsdave (Mar 9, 2015)

I was toying with the idea of putting a snow blower attachment on my JD L110 lawn tractor. They sell for about $1300.- then you need chains, weights and a cab kit. 
Not sure how well these set ups work, or if I should consider it, so I am looking for opinions and comments from people that have used them. 
My gut says to stick to plan "A" and get a Ariens pro series or SHO platinum....Thoughts??? :icon_whistling:
Dave


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think a lot of that depends on how much driveway you have. I have never used one myself, but I have heard the maneuverability is not very good. Remember, that thing sticks out pretty far in front of your tractor. Sometimes You also add weight on the back as well. All that extra weight also puts extra stress on your tractor. Some hold up better then others.

Have you considered looking at used? If you have the space for a second tractor I have seen cheap ones on craigslist for $200 - $500 and you get the whole setup (tractor, blower, weights and sometimes a plow blade). Sure a cheap one isn't going to be as good as a JD, but it could get you some experience using one without breaking the bank and if you find the right deal you could sell it and break even or even make a small profit.

This forum deals almost exclusively with walk behind blowers, while the tractor forum has a big following for lawn tractors and attachments.
http://www.mytractorforum.com/


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or you can man up, go without the cab as you likely won't have one on your walk behind. keep an eye on craigslist for a used blower for your L110 and have a nice setup for cheap.
I like my JD 185 17hp hydro with it's 38".


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I thought Garden Tractors were often better-suited to blower duty, vs Lawn Tractors like the L110? Due to the beefier frames and transmissions, for instance? 

I don't have a tractor setup, just a walk-behind. But I'd agree with Shryp, from what I've read. 

If you have a long, straight, flat driveway, they sound pretty nice. Especially if it's narrow. Long passes, without a lot of backing up and turning around, and maybe you don't need a lot of throwing distance, if blowing to the side on a 1-car-wide driveway, for instance. 

If you driveway is a funny shape, that will be worse, you'll spend more time turning the machine around. If it's hilly, that will be trouble. You will likely need even more weights on the back, especially if you ever need to back up, going up the hill. 

Chains will likely be a requirement regardless, for traction, along with wheel weights. Some fancier tractors have locking differentials, which can help in slippery conditions. Getting a walk-behind un-stuck is one thing, getting a 600-800 lb machine (with weights, etc) un-stuck is another. 

*Most* tractor snowblowers are single-stage throwers. So they'll likely struggle more in deep, packed stuff, like from the plows, due to having less torque on the augers. I believe throwing distance can also be reduced, by being single-stage. 

If you have room, a dedicated tractor with blower/plow is worth considering. Around here, you sometimes see those setups sold with no mower deck at all. You also wouldn't have to swap attachments on/off for the seasons. 

Definitely do some reading on mytractorforum.com. There was a discussion not long ago about tractor blowers, I think maybe in the Snow Removal section, with people sharing their experiences.


----------



## pweerc (May 4, 2014)

One thing to consider also, is that a l 110 is a mid to lower end lawn tractor. That is it has the k 46 transaxle. That axle is on around 90% of lawn tractors because it is the cheapest. They reqire a synthetic 5w-50 oil, however they are usually filled by the companies with 10w-30 to save money. John deere does make a blower but in my opinion you should at least pull the tranny, dump the oil and put the synthetic in as there is a lot of tourque being put on the transmission with a blower, let alone the cold temps. These tranny's sometimes fail at around 200 hrs. just mowing.
However, how much snow do you plan to move? Do you have room for a walk behind? Can a used blower be found cheaper? Do you want single or dual stage? Hope this helps.

PS: Whatever blower single or dual, tractor or walker take the time to do a impeler mod. cause wet snow will clog either design especially single stage and jumping off a tractor every 20 seconds sucks! Trust me on this.


----------



## puppycat (Oct 30, 2014)

They have posted some good advice. If you are going to use a snowblower on a tractor you may want to use a garden tractor vs a lawn tractor for reasons said. The tractor you are talking about will not last long even if it is brand new. Way to light weight and by the time you put enough weight you will be overloading the front axles and the transaxle. Like said before you can buy combo packages deals like GTs with a blower, plow, tiller. Yes they don't like tractor powered blowers on this forum, just walk behind blowers even thu there are members from japan that have machines that are just as big as any tractor/blower. For some reason they find those huge machines fantastic and good machines. I call them one trick ponies because they can do one thing.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

I had this same decision. I have and 80ft long by 40ft wide drive way which parks 16 cars... It is dead flat and would be the best you could hope for with a tractor mount blower. I have an JD X304 with 4 wheel steer.

I decided to get a Ariens platinum 30 and I am very glad I did. With the power and distance I get from the Ariens the longest it took me this winter to blow was 15 minutes. It would take me almost that long to get the tractor out and warmed up.

I also did not want to put hard winter wear on my tractor, and have to swap the blower on and off each fall and spring.


----------



## puppycat (Oct 30, 2014)

I have heard that folks spend lots of time changing over attachments like removing the mower deck and installing a blower or removing the blower and then installing a plow. I can remove my 50" shaft drive mower deck and then install my 48" shaft drive snow blower in 15 minutes. That's remove deck, install blower in 15 minutes total. I don't have to worry about wasting time switching attachments. I have been using my tractor year round since 1986 cutting 4 acres of grass, hauling trailers full of firewood, clearing snow off my over 900' driveway plus clearing the snow around all my fences with either with my 48" hydro lift plow or use my 48" shaft drive two stage snowblower. If I had to use only a walk behind snow blower to do all the snow removal I have, it would take me 1 or 2 days and who knows how much gas to finish. I have some videos of me using just a few attachments on youtube. 



Attachments: 48" mid mount grader blade, 48" dozer blade, one each 38", 48", 50" snowblowers, 30" rear tiller, one each 40",50", 60" mower decks, one unicorn log splitter, one rotary front tiller, post hole digger/planter all shaft drive.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Discounting cost, IMO it comes down to space: the space you have to clear and the space you have to store the machinery. I don't have enough to clear to justify one and don't have the space to store one.

Now if you have alot of space to clear and preferably straight runs, it would make sense IMO.

Used is good if you can find one for the right price and it's in decent condition. Problem I see if not everyone takes care of their equipment, it's use and put away so it could have big time costs if it's not in the best of condition.

My 2 cents.


----------



## puppycat (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes I agree, space is important. IMO


----------



## rfsdave (Mar 9, 2015)

pweerc said:


> One thing to consider also, is that a l 110 is a mid to lower end lawn tractor. That is it has the k 46 transaxle. That axle is on around 90% of lawn tractors because it is the cheapest. They reqire a synthetic 5w-50 oil, however they are usually filled by the companies with 10w-30 to save money. John deere does make a blower but in my opinion you should at least pull the tranny, dump the oil and put the synthetic in as there is a lot of tourque being put on the transmission with a blower, let alone the cold temps. These tranny's sometimes fail at around 200 hrs. just mowing.
> However, how much snow do you plan to move? Do you have room for a walk behind? Can a used blower be found cheaper? Do you want single or dual stage? Hope this helps.
> 
> PS: Whatever blower single or dual, tractor or walker take the time to do a impeler mod. cause wet snow will clog either design especially single stage and jumping off a tractor every 20 seconds sucks! Trust me on this.


Wow !!! I didn't know the trany's were a problem. I just did some research and now the thought of mounting a blower on this thing is OUT !!!
My JD L110 was new in late '03 and still looks and runs like day one. The trany whines more than new, but seems to perform fine. Never thought to maintain the trany due to the owners manual saying it was not serviceable and good for life. I have about 165 hours on this thing and now I realize I need to pull the trany and change to 5w/50 synthetic and cross my fingers hoping it will last the summer. Won't have time to overhaul it til next winter unless it totally fails. 
Replacing the K46v with a K66 is out. I refuse to pay $1700 for a transmission on a 12 yr old tractor that only cost $1300 new.
Guess I'll stick to plan "A", buy a new walk behind Ariens Pro or platinum SHO.
Thanks for all the replies,
Dave


----------

